# Badgely Mischka on Amsterdam International Fashion Week



## Nightvamp (Jul 23, 2009)

I just love their designs, the first 3 are my favorites


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 23, 2009)

So many of those dresses are GORGEOUS!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2009)

such pretty dresses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the swim stuff was nice too!


----------

